# Bachmann 1:20.3 Connie wiring/parts diagram?



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

Is there a wiring diagram/exploded parts list for the Bachmann 2-8-0? I'm familiar with the very good LGB mogul exploded diagram so I was hoping there might be something similar for the Bachmann 2-8-0, considering how popular a loco it is.


I thought I would find one searching the archives here, but no luck. Maybe I didn't search correctly. Nothing much online either.

I have a custom built K-27 (built by Dave Crocker) which started as a Bachmann 2-8-0. I'm looking to add marker lights and possibly an LGB smoke unit. While I don't really need a diagram to add markers or a smoke unit as I can tie into the headlight power supply, a wiring diagram would be helpful. There are a lot of wires inside that seem to be unused. Plus I might want to order some replacement parts (like replacement bulbs, or the switches that fit behind the smoke box door) from Bachmann so having a parts list would be helpful as well.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Matt, 

Somewhere on my computer, I have the document you are looking for-I scanned these a few years ago. If I find them, I'll e-mail them to you. If I cannot find them, I will rescan and send them along.


----------



## Bruce Chandler (Jan 2, 2008)

Here's a PDF from the Bachmann site: http://www.bachmanntrains.com/home-usa/dwg/dwgs/81294.pdf


----------



## jebouck (Jan 2, 2008)

Best of luck with your Connie.
My first one lasted a month before the main gear cracked. So I gutted it completely and made it into a dummy to use as a "double header" or pusher.
My second one came out of the box new with a busted gear.
But it's got the new Barry's gear drive in it now, and will prolly pull paint off the walls.
I won't install the new Barry's drive in the first one; It's kind of neat to use a pusher once in a while.


----------



## steam5 (Jun 22, 2008)

Posted By jebouck on 22 Feb 2010 06:32 PM 
Best of luck with your Connie.
My first one lasted a month before the main gear cracked. So I gutted it completely and made it into a dummy to use as a "double header" or pusher.
My second one came out of the box new with a busted gear.
But it's got the new Barry's gear drive in it now, and will prolly pull paint off the walls.
I won't install the new Barry's drive in the first one; It's kind of neat to use a pusher once in a while. 



That's a bit rash, i assume you realise NWSL make a replacement axle gear which will last much longer than the Bachmann injection moulded gear.


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks much for the .pdf link. I couldn't find it on the Bachmann website. Really goofed on that










Don't worry about the gear. It's been replaced. And I have Barry's new drive ready to install whenever the new gear fails me. Plus I have two other 2-8-0's that I'll either sell off one day or use for spare parts for the K-27.


I haven't taken any photos of this "K-27" yet, but Dave did a beautiful job on her. She's since been converted to battery power/Airwire control/Phoenix sound. 


Here is a link to Dave's website that shows the K-27 that I purchased. 


RGS K-27 #461 


I had originally planed to convert it into K-27 #463. But I liked the RGS lettering a lot and will keep it that way. I also added an old MDC RGS caboose to go with the K-27. I'll have to get some photos of the pair.


----------



## jebouck (Jan 2, 2008)

[No message]


----------



## Dave Crocker (Jan 2, 2008)

Matt,
I'll have a look in my files. I should have the documented wiring for that engine.

Dave


----------



## Dave Crocker (Jan 2, 2008)

Matt, I sent you an email with a PDF. 
Let me know if you don't get it. 

Dave


----------



## San Juan (Jan 3, 2008)

Hi Dave,

Got the email fine. Thanks


----------

